# Vacation Stories from Sullivan County, PA



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are all nine chapters this year's vacation series. They cover, among other things, two weeks in a cabin at Worlds End State Park in Sullivan County, PA, our covered bridge searches, a side trip to the Fingerlakes, our trip to the Bloomsburg Fair, and "Ooo Wee Shut Ma Mouth, Slap Your Grandma," a Trace Adkins concert! (Don't ever go with your husband, btw.)

I hope you enjoy them.

Chapter One: Arrival at World's End State Park in Sullivan County, Pennsylvania
Chapter One of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Chapter Two: "Riding in Jeeps with Girls," the Finger Lakes, and Covered Bridge Hunting
Chapter Two of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Chapter Three: Camp Chili and Covered Bridges Day, Forksville Show, Lazy Sunday
Chapter Three of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Chapter Four: "The Anarchists Are Coming, the Anarchists Are Coming!"
Chapter Four of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Chapter Five: Do You Know They SHAVE Cow Udders!?
Chapter Five of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Chapter Six: Fair, Pt. 2, Trace Adkins concert and why you should always stay on the Interstate! Chapter Six of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


Chapter Seven: I Just Kept Telling Them, "I KNOW What's Wrong with Me!"
Chapter Seven of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Chapter Eight: "Blue Skies, Smiling at Me. Nothing but Blue Skies, Do I See."
Chapter Eight of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Chapter Nine: Never Talk to Strange Men in the Woods (Yeah, I Know, I Know, I was Always Way Too Friendly)
Chapter Nine and the Conclusion of Pat and Ron's Excellent Adventure in Sullivan County and World's End State Park - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------

